# Miracle Mineral Supplement (MMS) cured my Crohn's in 1 week!



## bowshock (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm sure from time to time, someone posts about Miracle Mineral Supplement (MMS) here, and it gets removed.   This stuff works, it is an ultimate pathogen killer.  I took it for one week, and my Crohn's is gone!  There were no side-effects.  Please know that there is a major lawsuit involving the FDA, who insist that MMS is dangerous.  It is not.  Please do your own research and get healthy!


----------



## chrisnsteph1022 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gee, new member with only one post, your story must be true! I shall go out and spend all my money on your product (that I'm sure you profit from). Hey look, I can post links, too!
http://trance-health.com/index.php?p=1_18_The-MMS-Scam
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mineral_Miracle_Supplement
"The mixture is essentially the same as industrial-strength bleach."
"The director of the New South Wales Poisons Information Centre has stated that using the product is "a bit like drinking concentrated bleach" and that users have displayed symptoms consistent with corrosive injuries, such as vomiting, stomach pains, and diarrhea.[9] Sodium chlorite, the main constituent of MMS, is a toxic chemical[10][11] that can cause fatal kidney failure."


----------



## bowshock (Oct 2, 2012)

Ma'am, MMS only cost around $25.  I have no vested interest.  I am excited that I have cured my Crohns and wanted to share.  I googled "Crohn's forum" and this site came up.  I'm just interested in helping.  I know that the FDA says it is poison.  It is not.  I urge you to do WAY more research than just wikipedia.


----------



## chrisnsteph1022 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, just to let you know, when you join a forum and your first post is claiming a 'cure' to an incurable disease, no one is going to take you seriously. And I am not wasting my time doing WAY more research when the first two links I found mentioned deaths from the product.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 2, 2012)

There currently is no 'cure' for Crohns, if there was, I bet a LOT of us would have taken it!.....that being said, I did remove the web addres for hte product, but left the rest of the post alone.  

I am glad that you have apparently gotten results, and been put into remission - I hope it lasts!


----------



## bowshock (Oct 2, 2012)

MMS has been used to treat and cure many diseases all over the world.  I personally had no side effects from it.

For more litigation details, please google: 'MMS - Myth or Miracle?' It is a US Observer article.


----------



## bowshock (Oct 2, 2012)

I do not know if I am cured or in remission.  I don't know if it is possible to know.  I do know that MMS worked for me.  I will also add that my Crohn's was comparatively mild.  If you choose to try MMS, please start with a very low dose (as the directions indicate).


----------



## Gianni (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi bowshock, 

Glad you have found something that works. Maybe it is something that can help us all. But a word of advice, next time you have a miracle cure or something that has greatly helped you, ease into it. People tend to get offended when a new member claims a cure with just one week of taking a supplement. Not to say it didn't help you but next time maybe just ask if anyone else has tried MMS and start a debate on the matter. 

All the best,

Gianni


----------



## David (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm going to trust the FDA and our own Science Advisor on this one who affirms this is a load of crap.  We're all for alternative treatments here, but not drinking bleach.


----------

